# Ridiculous Brag - Cheese Resistance



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I know that this is a ridiculous thing to brag about! :grin2:

Is it that Rumo earned an obedience title or a championship? No...

But his FAVORITE FOOD in the whole world is American Kraft Cheese singles.

We got home from our walk, and I sat down to work for a while. Then I went into the kitchen to get more coffee, and I noticed an unwrapped half of a cheese single lying at the edge of the counter. Rumo had been in the kitchen to get a drink of water after the walk...but he didn't touch it!! Felt so proud of him!

When he first came here, he would sniff at food on the counter and we would say "eh eh eh" but this time I was sitting in my office and totally unaware of what he was doing. And he resisted his FAVORITE treat in the whole world? What a good boy!:smile2:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Good boy, Rumo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Maybe someone will get an extra cheese treat later??? Asking for Rumo.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

I thought cheese was bad for dogs....or is that just some breeds. ??


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some dogs may not tolerate cheese. I often give sliced up mozzarella sticks for training treats our chihuahua’s favorite training treat is cheese. Have no issues. I would imagine you have to be careful with growing pups how much you give if you use as a treat regarding calcium levels.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

So it is ok to give cheese if they can handle it. How do you know if they can't handle it. ??


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Give a small amount and see if they have loose stool. Many dogs can eat cheese and have no issues. Mozzarella sticks diced and cubed make good training treats and are not messy either.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

By "loose stool" do you mean diahrea. ??


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sure -soft,loose or watery stool should be watched out but like i is said it is very uncommon. Cheese can be a healthy snack - it has vitamin a and b and essential fatty acids. All in moderation.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My dogs get a bit of cheese now and then as reward treats. Gotta keep them guessing what they will get. If I give them too much their pooh is less like tootsie rolls and more like pudding. No one like pudding poop. 

Anyhow, Good Boy Rumo! Actually resisting counter surfing is no small brag. That is wonderful, not only for your sanity but for Rumo's heath.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, using cheese as a treat actually came from a thread by Slamdunc! 

I was reading about how he was training his K9 dog to get into the car, and he was using cheese as a lure.
At the time, I was searching for a very attractive treat (Rumo had a hard time paying attention to me in obedience class with 5 other dogs nearby) so I tried bringing little pieces of cheese to class to "up" his attention to me.
He does love the stuff! 
But if training, we only go through half a slice or a slice, cut into little pieces..not huge amounts. 

It's been over a year now, and he has really smoothed out all of his behavior kinks. This morning we went for a walk with a neighbor and her basset hound...our walks are peaceful and quiet now. 
The basset hound was very funny. 
We passed a person walking to the bus stop, who stopped to say Hi, and the basset hound carefully sniffed both of her shoes. And I thought Rumo had a nose obsession!!


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks all for the answers. I didn't mean to steal this thread.


We now return you to your normally scheduled thread.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My understanding of the danger of giving a dog too much cheese is constipation, not loose stools. My brother lost a Doberman that way, it stole and ate a 2 lb block of cheese when he was defrosting a fridge.

I'm not sure if that applies equally to processed cheese foods.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The loose stools/diarrhea are seen in dogs who have severe intolerance or allergic to milk in the cheese which is not common. Constipation that is interesting like kids who have to much milk. Moderation is key. Sorry to hear about your brothers dog that’s awful.


----------

